# lenthall's Bass 29-09-06



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

I put in at lenthalls today - lazy start 1030am, & had the place pretty much to myself. Purpose was mainly to test my transducer install. Works a treat now, thanks guys. 

off I went, trolling a SX 60 & a juro pygmie. persevered for 31/2 hours for nada - zip WTF :shock: My beautiful SX not working?

Bugger this, i was getting up into some skinny water and changed down to a SX 40 colour 301 (God I love that one) and a attack jobbie in reddy/orange colour. 100 metres later - off went the SX and a couple of minutes and a few blistering runs later a 41sm bass to boat - beauty - tea :twisted:

continued on for one little bloke about 25cm on the attack - tried the bubble pop for a while up in the backwaters for no joy. time to go home.

As I was paddling back, I got passed by a couple of big dollar bass boats doing, I reckon a good 30 knots. lanthalls Dam has a posted maximum speed of four knots throughout and a maximum allowable horspower of 6hp and for good reason. There is a lot of just submerged timber throughout the system and is sudden death to boats going fast. All this is very well signed at the put in.

Anyway, as I rounded the last corner, i looked at theput in and saw camps and big dollar rigs everywhere :shock: seems there is a major bass tournament there this weekend. the are calling it a basstastic. anybody heard of it?

some piccies

My bass









Look fishy?










lenthall's Put In


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Mick, love that second pic mate, just lovely, I guess we'll hear about some idiot gutting his boat at 30kts over the weekend, ah well. Nice bass too, how do you cook em?


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

thanks mate, I fillet & skin em. then just coat in plain flour 7 shallow fry in olive oil  plenty of salt & pepper & lemon. done like this they are one of my favourite fish to eat.  .

Even better, Robin and our daughter Jodi don't eat them so all the more for me :twisted:


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

hehe nice one, unfortunately my Mum will eat any fish that I cook.


----------



## fishtales (May 7, 2006)

Well done Mick, and great pics.

Chris


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice fish Mick.

On the subject on the big boys and their toys. Shortly after getting his brand new Haines Prostrike Bass/Bream boat, a certain well known rod builder put it high and dry on one of the dams in Qld. Quite a sight apparently.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Lovely fish Mick, every time I see one the urge comes on again, and Lenthalls remains high on my must do list.

Did you pare away some wood re the trannie or did relocating sort it out?


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

great read mick
when did all that carpark appear,last time i was there it was just a ramp and a water tank.boy its getting harder to stay motivated at work out here in the sticks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWatIEEcAAD5fgAASQKVQCDAjFAA/79/gMAEy1bBoTIaBTU/VPKPKGhk2oDVT9MJqJ7VHqaNAbUaGgGptJihqaNGm1AANNBABgpGB54+kH4vuihiNcimhZwZu+RpPFjqk2sahHlYm0mINBZ5Y0X3FGVFKJSpSToTudc73vC3chxOmB31tD0ocpe1CXcIYMhe+le9RxAt08RTw9C4BncUFEogttE0BRhOdK3GWd5Y5LI6R6rCRnZuwOvqot74qUhn6MB8sDQmm5EXP5pHsfWHOw5ztXdnUYfirvLQHDFJkkdAzyMLjV7GyVUAUiHMlQRe4YTNmR31uAV91AgzeUEG51tuWCLAYCiAQYpWRpvE86KsJL2uq2bOr3O+LwDs3RP62zpEQRh0MIuEoRFBhCi7jW01HmWpls87UEhk0aKTPEHEYnj/F3JFOFCQq0gQRwA==


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great pics Mick,

How long do ya reckon before the comp crews start yak packing the big rigs and calling on blokes like you to take advantage of the skinny water.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, Every time I go out there, I fall a little more in love with the place. Word is the barra are going off in the late afternoon and are taking big poppers. I have heard unconfirmed reports of five or six fish each, in an afternoon, all approaching the metre mark. Gonna go out there and camp for a couple/few days and check it out.

I am about to start getting involved with the re-stocking guys. They seem like a good bunch & I would like to put a little back into the place.

Yakfly, the new park has been there about 6 months. There is no shade there anymore, just bare earth and bitumen. Waterlevel is down about 2 metres and these lunatics are litterally taking their lives in their hands. I saw this dam when it was being built and know just how much deadwood lies just benieth the surface.

Richo, there are a couple of "No Camping" signs posted but nobody seems to take any notice. Re the sounder, I re-located it to behind my seat and paired away the wood & replaced it with epoxy & woodflour. Mount is similar to Meoldchina's

I have never seen so many fish on a sounder in my life but they were all down deep. Perhaps it might be a middle of the day thing and I need to get some real deep divers - oh and some big poppers. I chucked some placcys round for a while too but soon got the shits with that. 

Dan, I reckon it is only a matter of time before they start packing yaks as well as their big boats. I don't know about other dams but there is an awfull lot of water in lenthalls that the stink boats just cant get to.


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice Bass Mick. Great pictures. Glad to hear your sounder works now  .
Nick


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

I just checked out lenthalls on the net, mate what a great looking place. Me and the Mrs were thinking of going camping this weekend. I'll see if she's up for a bit of a drive on the friday night (i reckon a 1 meter barra will be worth the drive  )


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Mike.

There is a toilet block out there but little else.

Plenty of good level camping spots but not a lot of shade.

By all reports the bass & barra bight best around dusk. I haven't tried those times yet.

40 to 45cm bass are pretty common though with lost of smaller ones. Work the edges of the lilly pads and weed beds. Casting to the many snags can also be good value.

Aparently saratoga & yellowbelly & redclaw are there in numbers too but i haven't seen any.

If you feel like it, post in trip section. If you come up this way, I will try to pop out there. (no great hardship   )


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Mmmm Tasty - That bass looks good too.


----------

